# Most Dangerous Current Women Pirates..



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds like a few that ply the 'Local' waters...

Somali Piracy: What About the Women? | Think Africa Press


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

An interesting turnabout ... historically, there are stories of numerous women who disguised themselves as men to lead a life of freedom and adventure (and piracy). So, the modern version in Somalia these women seek a life of subservience.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

wingNwing said:


> An interesting turnabout ... historically, there are stories of numerous women who disguised themselves as men to lead a life of freedom and adventure (and piracy). *So, the modern version in Somalia these women seek a life of subservience*.


That statement is inaccurate, and smacks of Western feminist culture. These women do not "seek" to be subservient. Subservience is a by-product or unintended consequence. These women are actually seeking protection and providers, or even wealth (or at least, access to wealth), as well as social stature by being married to a wealthy or famous pirate.

Up until 40 or 50 years ago, relationships in the United States were still widely defined in a similar way. In fact, even today, some marriages are defined by providership, and access to higher social circles. Celebrity marriages are one example.

I wouldn't look too steeply down my nose at these people.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Funny old cartoon about a pre ****-sapien hominid living in modern times had the Australopithecus (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australopithecus) protaginist challenged by his human friends to find a human girlfriend. They assumed his part-ape appearance would be a significant issue. He comes back with several girls in a convertible BMW in short order and states that "conspicuous access to resources works in ANY era"


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

From what I understand of the article, the women are not becoming pirates, but becoming sex slaves in the hope of securing a marriage to a pirate, thus securing food for their families and village. You think the Somali men are desperate, image the fate of the woman, who has zero power, or rights. Sad business.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Most Dangerous Current Women Pirates..?

I'd have to say the Real Housewives of New Jersey.


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Most Dangerous Current Women Pirates..?
> 
> I'd have to say the Real Housewives of New Jersey.


Wow, they are pathetic and sad on their own, grotesque in conjunction with this thread.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ditto...but nice shoes.


----------



## oceangirl (Sep 17, 2008)

And to be a bigger wet blanket..

Somalia, 5th most dangerous country for women.

5. SOMALIA

One of the poorest, most violent and lawless countries, Somalia ranked fifth due to a catalog of dangers including high maternal mortality, rape, female genital mutilation (FGM) and child marriage.

* 95 pct of women face FGM, mostly between the ages of 4 and 11.

* Only 9 pct of women give birth at a health facility.

* Only 7.5 pct of parliament seats are held by women.

Sources: AlertNet (Thomson Reuters Foundation | News, Information and Connections for Action), U.N. agencies, IRIN News, American Journal of Public Health, World Bank, Gender Index, Human Rights Watch, International Center for Research on Women.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

oceangirl said:


> From what I understand of the article, the women are not becoming pirates, but becoming sex slaves in the hope of securing a marriage to a pirate, thus securing food for their families and village.


Not unlike the women wooing members of Hell's Angles.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

In a society where violence and brute strength determine access to resources, it is not illogical for a women to try and gain influence over a strong and violent man as opposed to trying to fight for resources directly. Sadly this WAS most of human history


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe we need to bring back the Dahomey Amazons. They weren't afraid of those big, bad men.


----------



## Rockhopper (Oct 14, 2013)

This is a sad story, and just to think of all of the times we have whined about how are lives are bad. I guess it's normally because we don't hear or see much about things like this going on in our everyday lives. After reading the story it makes you glad you don't live in a society like that, I only hope something changes for the better for them. Makes me thankful of life being a father of 2 daughters.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

When the top Canadian womens hockey team is involved in an all out fist fight with American counter parts you know the world is unfolding. Supposed to be about sporting standards but given the chance either gender will degrade to action that they perceive as winning or survival or other issue de jour


----------



## Tallswede (Jul 18, 2012)

The highest concentration of female pirates I've seen is at the Rennaisance Festival. I'm planning on going this weekend. Arrrggg!

Kevin


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

wingNwing said:


> An interesting turnabout ... historically, there are stories of numerous women who disguised themselves as men to lead a life of freedom and adventure (and piracy). So, the modern version in Somalia these women seek a life of subservience.


Translate this page on google and read about: "Passageiras Clandestinas" and "Antónia Rodrigues ". That's related to what you are talking about:

Heroínas Portuguesas

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JulieMor said:


> Not unlike the women wooing members of Hell's Angles.


I thought that was for the meth.


----------

